# MDF for table top



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

Did I read in a previous thread that if you glue two peices of MDF together (with yellow glue) with screws that the place where you screw the mdf will rise a little later on?

Thanks for input.

S Bolton


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi SB

I was holding back just a bit to see what others would say.. 

This is just my 2 cents... MDF if funny stuff to work with,,,do this,,take two scrap 3/4" MDF boards and drive some screws in to both of them with a clamp on them.. then pull the screws out and remove the clamps...

You will see little pull ups at the screw holes,,,It's just the way MDF is ...if you are going to use the MDF stock for a Router Table top put the screws in place then remove them and take a counter sink and sand them down and remove the little bumps then put the glue on and glue them up..this will give a place for the MDF to pull up into the stock and it will be flat and stay that way...

=========


----------



## Fourleftpaws (Feb 12, 2007)

bj gave you very good advise. I did just as he stated and have not had a problem with either of my router tables. Also I would only add that you should not over tighten the screws.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

I agree with bj, just glue and clamp it. If you have to use screw, use confirmant screws and the drill bit that is made for them. It makes a hole that will fit the screw... kind of like the way some prefab furniture get's assembled. I used these to screw and glue my shop cabinets together.

Corey


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

I think I have asked this before, but would contact adhesive work if I had my ducks in a row. I can cut it to fit afterwards.

sb


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

I used contact cement when I built my table. I used it to glue the two 3/4" MDF boards together as well as attaching the Formica. The only thing is it has to be above a certain temperature in your shop for it to work. Too cold and it will not stick correctly. At least that is what it says on the can.


----------

